# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Building a Mandocello (But...)

## potater

I have fallen in love with the sound of the mandocello, but sadly, they're all about $1,000. :Disbelief:  I'd like to build one instead, but there are a few issues- I'm a teen with no instrument-building experience, I don't have a garage, and the only saw I have is a handsaw. I've watched a lot of mandocello/mandolin making videos, so I _think_ I have a good idea on how it works. Is this a bad idea? :Confused:

----------


## meow-n-dolin

If I am not mistaken, quite a few people have created a mandocello by converting a 12-string guitar.  This could be done using basic tools -- such as files for making a new nut. I am sure there is someone on this forum who has done this and perhaps share their challenges with you.  Will it sound like a K-4? Nope. But guitar-bodied mandocellos are not uncommon, and they definitely DO NOT sound like a guitar

Some examples: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2ZdA5TKxc4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW5vDVSl51A

----------

potater

----------


## MrMoe

There is a youtube of a young Japanese guy buliding a traditional cello in his appartment with very few tools. He gets it done and it is impressive. I can not imagine myself being able to build a Mandocello without a workshop. Regarding converting a guitar. For ease and economy, I would look for something with a tail piece and floating bridge and a scale length around 24 inches, like a Harmony, Kay or Silvertone "Stella" copy (and not have high expectations).  The sound of the Mandocello is captivating to me as well.
 Regards, Maurice

----------

potater

----------


## Jim Garber

potater: another question... have you played an actual mandocello and/or do you play mandolin. Mandocello is not an easy instrument to master. Just curious.

----------

MrMoe, 

potater

----------


## potater

Thanks to everyone who replied! I do play the mandolin, and I've putzed around on my dad's acoustic guitar before, but I haven't played a mandocello. I think I'll put the mandocello-building idea on hold for now, since school is starting up again.

----------

